# Ideas of How to get rid of voles?



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2013)

We have a vole problem out front in our yard...darn little things are right next to some of my favorite plants and I need to get rid of them.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 18, 2013)

I have lots of moles around yard for years. I think that they have won, but I have heard that fruit stripe gum works pretty well. I have tried steel traps, poison, lemon juice, gas, smoke, and fire. They are very tough little creatures. Good luck??


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 18, 2013)

Call Big Ray.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2013)

get a couple cats from the pound, keep them mainly outdoor cats and just feed them enough so they dont get fat and lazy.

if they run away, go get more, no shortage of cats out there!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2013)

voles not moles.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2013)

voles can still be eaten by a cat yes? thats really the only purpose cats serve


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 18, 2013)

we don't encourage the wildlife...it will only bring more of it. Seriously, leaving food out for cats will bring a whole new group of animals to the yard.


----------



## goodal (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, but cats are easier to shoo...I mean get rid of.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 18, 2013)

Walk around the yard wearing these.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 18, 2013)

I have no idea what a vole is...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 18, 2013)

I think it is a Vegan Mole??


----------



## akwooly (Dec 18, 2013)

Our neighbors had a cat that kept the vole population down. when it died we had voles all over. we used poison and rat traps. seemed to have worked.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 18, 2013)

http://landscaping.about.com/cs/pests/a/vole_control.htm


----------



## cement (Dec 18, 2013)

shave one half, light the other half on fire, then stab em with an ice pick when they come running out.

wait, that's crabs. what's a vole?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> get a couple cats from the pound, keep them mainly outdoor cats and just feed them enough so they dont get fat and lazy.
> 
> if they run away, go get more, no shortage of cats out there!




Cat pee keeps most rodents away. What the cats don't eat will get scared off.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> Seriously, leaving food out for cats will bring a whole new group of animals to the yard.




We've had possums and racoons come up on our porch to eat the cat food.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 19, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > get a couple cats from the pound, keep them mainly outdoor cats and just feed them enough so they dont get fat and lazy.
> ...


Human pee is less effective and you get funny looks from the neighbors. :blush:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...




My wife frowns on it, too. "Just watering the red tips, honey!"


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 19, 2013)

try the "bucket of death". It worked for chipmunks and it's fun for the whole family.

http://www.conweb.com/hydrangea/chipmunks.shtml


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 19, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I have no idea what a vole is...


large field mouse sort of thing. larger than a chipmunk smaller than a squirrel


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 19, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> try the "bucket of death". It worked for chipmunks and it's fun for the whole family.
> 
> http://www.conweb.com/hydrangea/chipmunks.shtml




I actually laughed at this...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 19, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > try the "bucket of death". It worked for chipmunks and it's fun for the whole family.
> ...


I took care of a couple of chipmunks with this technique. Unfortunately the squirrels were big enough to hang on the rim of the 5-gallon pail and reach the sunflower seeds, so for them it was a picnic spot. However, then it makes squirrel hunting akin to shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Snick, I found a way to get rid of voles. The Sadie-Monster! She made short work of that...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 31, 2014)

i'm really hoping this extreme cold has wiped out the little shitters....and the bugs and other things that haven't died off these past few winters due to the super mild temps. might but things back in check for awhile


----------

